# How much are my Vodafone shares worth



## Deano (8 Mar 2007)

Hi

I have a Sharewatch account and I'm looking at sending them my Cert for my Vodafone shares. This share cert is from the original purchase of Eircell by Vodafone, but I'm a little confused about the amount of shares that the cert refers to and their value.

The number of shares on the cert is 721. There haven't been any magical splits since the release, has there? Also, the cert has '$' on it. I thought that we were gives shares that were listed on the FTSE??

Any advice greatly appreciated!!


----------



## ClubMan (8 Mar 2007)

Deano said:


> I have a Sharewatch account and I'm looking at sending them my Cert for my Vodafone shares. This share cert is from the original purchase of Eircell by Vodafone


Original share certs are worthless since _Vodafone _issued new share certs to shareholders as part of their capital restructuring and repayment to shareholders last year. See here:

Vodafone Shares

The current share prices for shares and [broken link removed] traded in the _US _are available from [broken link removed] and elsewhere.

If you want to minimise trading costs then the [broken link removed] may be better value than _Sharewatch_.


----------



## Deano (8 Mar 2007)

Thanks ClubMan!


----------



## naasrd (8 Mar 2007)

£1009 as of 5pm today.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Mar 2007)

naasrd said:


> £1009 as of 5pm today.


Nope - if the certs mentioned above are the original certs then the actual current shareholding will be less than 721 due to the issue of new diluted shares last year as part of the capital restructuring. I can't remember the number of new shares per old share but it's probably in the _EGM _link that I posted in the other thread.

*Update: *seems that the ratio of new shares for old was 7 new shares for every 8 old shares with the 8th "B" share being encashed to make the capital repayment. So if somebody had 721 original shares then they should have received 721 x GBP£0.15 = GBP£108 capital repayment and now have 721/8 x 7 = 630 new shares. I think...


----------

